# Myrider bike speed



## terryhodson (23 Dec 2021)

Does anyone know how to speed hack/increase a myrider one bike


----------



## roadrash (23 Dec 2021)

I dont , but i presume it would be for use on private land


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2021)

Pedal faster, simple, free and good for you.


----------



## Sharky (23 Dec 2021)

Think you asking on the wrong forum. The majority on here are happy pedalling or happy with the e-assist up to the legal limit,


----------



## toffee (23 Dec 2021)

terryhodson said:


> Does anyone know how to speed hack/increase a myrider one bike


Actually yes you can do it in the settings if I remember correctly. But it's not really the type of bike to be going much faster than the limit of 25kph. The battery will also run out a lot faster and pedalling without the battery will be very hard work unless on the flat.


----------



## roadrash (23 Dec 2021)

toffee said:


> But it's not really the type of bike to be going much faster than the limit of 25kph.



Unless its used on private land


----------



## Cycleops (23 Dec 2021)

I'm sure Mirider would know but higher than the recommended speed, 16" wheels and what looks like sharp steering might not be good for your health as well as attracting not so admiring glances from the local constabulary.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2021)

Yes, point it down a big hill.


----------



## toffee (23 Dec 2021)

roadrash said:


> Unless its used on private land


What private land got to do about about the bike. My comment is the style of bike and the 16 inch wheels. 

I have one and I know how it handles at speed.


----------



## roadrash (23 Dec 2021)

toffee said:


> What private land got to do about about the bike. My comment is the style of bike and the 16 inch wheels.
> 
> I have one and I know how it handles at speed.



do you mean apart from the fact that it would be illegal to use anywhere else other than with permission on private land


----------



## toffee (23 Dec 2021)

roadrash said:


> do you mean apart from the fact that it would be illegal to use anywhere else other than with permission on private land


I never mentioned private land . I just stated that 25kph is adequate for the type of bike it is. Feel free to do what you want.


----------



## roadrash (24 Dec 2021)

I dont see why your getting defensive , i never said you mentioned private land , i was merely pointing it out , for the benefit of the op, i just dont get why you take it personal but whatever , knock yourself out , and i do feel free to do whatever i want, have a good christmas, i have more important things to get on with.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Dec 2021)

I took my ebike out this morning delivering cards to friends in nearby villages. 🎄


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

terryhodson said:


> Does anyone know how to speed hack/increase a myrider one bike


Instead of converting your existing bike into an electric moped it would be easier to just to buy one at the outset.


----------

